# ID Help



## Newfishlover (Apr 16, 2010)

I have 2 of these guys.








\
eed ID on both of these guys









Best shot i could get of him









Now I have this one and a total black one identical but couldn't get a shot of him


----------



## 24Tropheus (Jun 21, 2006)

Top one seems to have the nose of a Labeotropheus dunno what the rest are.

All the best James


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

That top one is a really weird looking one. No idea, based on that one pic.

2 and 4 seem to be Yellow Labs, maybe of lesser quality. You seem to have an unknown white species of Labidochromis also in pic 2 and 3.

The yellow and brown one in pic 3... no idea.

Are these fish that were born in this tank?


----------



## Newfishlover (Apr 16, 2010)

No my brother gave them to me when he decided he was going saltwater, he also gave me a 110 to keep them in but atm i am setting up a DIY 3D BG in it so they are finding a temp home in my 60 gallon.

The white ones seem to be the same as a hybrid i saw on here called dragonblood. The one in pic 4 is a light brown color while the other one thought to be a yellow lab is a dull yellow.

Also for ones you can can someone supply a common name aswell as scientific one please?


----------



## Newfishlover (Apr 16, 2010)

got some better photos








This one shows the one most believe to be yellow lab on the right, one on left is allot darker in person compared to one on right. One on right is a dull to medium yellow









This one shows the color a little better on one believed to be yellow lab and a better view of the white one, I actually have 2 of the white ones they seem to be very shy.









Another one with yellow guy beside my larger striped one, now the striped guy in this pic, I have one same body but all black same size, about 3'", they are my biggest guys


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

that one in front, with the funny looking top lip, has labeotropheus in it, but to be honest I think most of the fish are hybrids, the colors look off but it may be the camera, i would say the ones with the black in the dorsal are yellow labs if they didn't look so darn orange to me.

the very very top labeo could be a yellow chilumba, but again the color is off, the striped labeo could be a subdom male chilumba, if they are all pure


----------



## Newfishlover (Apr 16, 2010)

ya my iphone dont do them justice, ill try and get a real camera tomorrow and take some real good pics for you to get a better idea, only ones i know are pure in my tank are the 1 blue dolphin and the 2 kribs


----------



## cichlid_forever (Apr 26, 2010)

The ones look like yellow labs for sure, but that one darker one in front of the last pic boggles me


----------



## etcbrown (Nov 10, 2007)

Looks like a tank full of mostly hybrids to me.


----------



## Newfishlover (Apr 16, 2010)

So i am guessing these will not get bright and colorful?


----------



## Petrochromislover (Feb 23, 2009)

that labeotropheus is a hybrid with a bumblebee


----------



## Melanochromis (Mar 30, 2005)

Newfishlover said:


> I have 2 of these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


1. Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Hybrid (Possibly Labeotropheus x Labidochromis Caeruleus)
2. First fish is Labidochromis Caeruleus, second looks like another Labidochromis Hybrid
3. Labeotropheus Fuelleborni Hybrid
4. Labidochromis Caeruleus

Most of your fish are hybrids with the exception of your Yellow Labs which are most likely tank bred.


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

Petrochromislover said:


> that labeotropheus is a hybrid with a bumblebee


why do you think that?


----------

